# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  show & hidden  کردن یک تگ

## maysam.m

با سلام

من بوسیله کدهای زیر یک تگ DIV رو نمایش و مخفی میکنم:

   function showDiv() 
    {

	var commentDiv = document.getElementById('comments');
	
	if(commentDiv.style.display == 'none')
	{
	commentDiv.style.display = 'block';
	}
	else
	{
	commentDiv.style.display = 'none';
	}

    }



```
<div id="comments">
// my code here
</div>
```

اما مشکل اینه که بعضی وقتها باید دوبار روی تگ مورد نظر کلیک کرد تا کدمون عمل کنه! با اینترنت اکسپلور 7 و اپرا 11 امتحان کردم در هر دو این مشکل وجود داره!
من میخوام هر بار فقط با یک کلیک کد عمل کنه!
دوستان کسی دلیلشو میدونه؟

----------


## maysam.m

دوستان کسی نظری نداشت؟ :(

----------


## Mr FTHEL

مشکلی نداره که :متفکر:

----------


## maysam.m

سلام




> مشکلی نداره که


شما امتحان کردی دوست عزیز؟ مشکلی نداشت؟ پس چرا برای من اینطوریه؟ :(

به صورت پیش فرض من div مورد نظر را با css به صورت hidden تعریف کردم! 
آیا میتونه مشکل از این باشه؟ پیش فرض باید با جاوا اسکریپت هیدن کنمش؟

----------


## Mr FTHEL

اونطوری بهتره
این ببین مشکلتو حل میکنه البته این 2تا تابع داره یکی برای شو که برای هیدن 
function hideDiv() {
if (document.getElementById) { // DOM3 = IE5, NS6
document.getElementById('hideShow').style.visibili  ty = 'hidden';
}
else {
if (document.layers) { // Netscape 4
document.hideShow.visibility = 'hidden';
}
else { // IE 4
document.all.hideShow.style.visibility = 'hidden';
}
}
}

function showDiv() {
if (document.getElementById) { // DOM3 = IE5, NS6
document.getElementById('hideShow').style.visibili  ty = 'visible';
}
else {
if (document.layers) { // Netscape 4
document.hideShow.visibility = 'visible';
}
else { // IE 4
document.all.hideShow.style.visibility = 'visible';
}
}
}

----------


## Mr FTHEL

با یک دکمه هم میتونی براش اینطوری بنویسی
var fthel = 'none';

function showhide(layer_ref) {

if (fthel == 'block') {
fthel = 'none';
}
else {
fthel = 'block';
}
if (document.all) { //IS IE 4 or 5 (or 6 beta)
eval( "document.all." + layer_ref + ".style.display = fthel");
}
if (document.layers) { //IS NETSCAPE 4 or below
document.layers[layer_ref].display = fthel;
}
if (document.getElementById &&!document.all) {
hza = document.getElementById(layer_ref);
hza.style.display = fthel;
}
}

----------

